

CES 2014: Audi Shows Off a Compact Brain for Self-Driving Cars - nealabq
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/523351/ces-2014-audi-shows-off-a-compact-brain-for-self-driving-cars/

======
TeeWEE
This is really cool. I think autonomous driving is a solved problem, however
its not yet practical and too expensive. These innovations help to bridge that
gap.

However another unsolved problem here is not the driving itself, but the
behaviour of a human in a self-driving car. How will humans behave? How do you
indicate that a human should take over control? Will they be in constant fear?

There is research being done on this, both by google:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/520746/data-shows-
googl...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/520746/data-shows-googles-
robot-cars-are-smoother-safer-drivers-than-you-or-i/)

and by Universities in Europe:
[https://sites.google.com/site/itnhfauto/](https://sites.google.com/site/itnhfauto/)

